# Selkirk Rex kittens aged 11 weeks <3



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Public album http://www.facebook.com/BouclesSelkirkRex#!/media/set/?set=a.152069228274460.35652.105076206307096&type=1

so pleased with this gang <3


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

And quite right too - gorgeous kittens :001_wub:


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Oh wowzers!!! You must be thrilled. Are you keeping any back?


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

No not from this mating - it was not my ideal mating with my import queen but my blue silver boy was not ready and she needed mating and needed an experienced boy! Next litter will be the one I keep from :thumbup:


----------



## Hannahmourneevans (Dec 16, 2012)

Oh how lovely x


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2012)

Wow they are beautiful.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Stunning furbabies :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Oh they are so beautiful


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_oh my goodness how beautiful, i love the white kitten, how many was in the litter, my other half has really fallen for the selkirk rex,and was only saying last night he would like a cat of his own and a selkirk rex is what he would like to get. _


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

3 in this litter - 2 silver shadeds and 1 golden shaded - lovely litter size 

They are a great breed - my website is Boucles Selkirk Rex, Selkirk Rex Kittens, Selkirk Rex Cats - lots of piccies and info x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i have put your website on my toolbar, so i can show him when he gets home. We were talking to a breeder afew weeks back who had both the BLH and the selkirk rex ,she said their coats take a little more work than the BLH, but she said they are great family cats,_


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't find their coats do need much work to be honest - LHs need grooming perhaps once a week properly and just remove a knot if I find one and SHs need little if any grooming :thumbup:

It does depend on the lines though - some people work with a lot of Persian in the background and their coats can need more work. I've no kittens now until Spring but you are most welcome to visit - Spid has been to my home and been molested by the cats


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thank you for the info soupie,and yes would love to visit and have a chat regarding the selkirk rex breed and see some of your cats,we are in Banbury so i dont think that is very far from you.In the mean time we wil do some research into the breed._


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

they are gorgeous babies


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> _thank you for the info soupie,and yes would love to visit and have a chat regarding the selkirk rex breed and see some of your cats,we are in Banbury so i dont think that is very far from you.In the mean time we wil do some research into the breed._


Not far at all - am only in Coventry - offer always open :thumbup:


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

omg i'm in love:001_wub: there are so many cats i would love to have but having 14 rescue moggies means i cannot have anymore - that's what my OH says anyway. one day when i have a bigger house and lots of land that can be completely secured i will get all the cats i want. better start doing the lottery


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

yes I'd love one as well but I've got 7 soon to be 8!!!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

Cazzer said:


> yes I'd love one as well but I've got 7 soon to be 8!!!


cats do get addictive don't they


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

Soupie your kittens are adorable. Really stunning, their eyes are beautiful.

We have become besotted with our new Selkirk Rex kitten,16 weeks, his character is so different from the BSH. Thank you for your help when we were looking for our kitten, we ended up going to Epson and got a Shorthaired Selkirk Rex from Sheephouse Selkirk Rex's.


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

Jan has lovely curlies


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

Citrineblue said:


> Soupie your kittens are adorable. Really stunning, their eyes are beautiful.
> 
> We have become besotted with our new Selkirk Rex kitten,16 weeks, his character is so different from the BSH. Thank you for your help when we were looking for our kitten, we ended up going to Epson and got a Shorthaired Selkirk Rex from Sheephouse Selkirk Rex's.


_pictures please.,,:thumbup:,_


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

They are stunners aren't they!  SO looking forward to breeding a curly. ANd maybe getting another from you Soupie if the colour is right etc.


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

colliemerles said:


> _pictures please.,,:thumbup:,_


Hi Colliemerles, photos as promised of our new little 16 week Shorthaired Selkirk Rex. I'm really in love with this breed, he is just fab. I think your Husband has made a very good choice!!!!

Soupie, as you said, Jan does breed some lovely curlies. Monty is from her Selkirk Rex mum GRCH Sheephouse Whisteria x Admirari Creme Royale. He is a lovely chunky BSH and she had just a lovely character. I was so pleased to be able to have him.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_thank you for the pictures, wow isnt your kitten gorgeous,i can see why you have fallen in love,._


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

They are SO adorable! I showed the pics to my husband and who knows, maybe one day, we'll be proud owners of Selkirks!


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

They are stunning, I love Selkirks.


----------

